# Phrag leaf mark.



## phraggy (Oct 6, 2014)

Would be obliged if anyone can tell me what this is.


----------



## eteson (Oct 6, 2014)

Sunburn


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 6, 2014)

It looks like bacterial rot. If it is wet: I usually sniff it to be sure. It has a distinctive smell. But if it is dry, a sunburn


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 6, 2014)

I go for sunburn as well, looks kindof dry and thats not the habit of bacteria!


----------



## phraggy (Oct 6, 2014)

It is dry but showing underneath the leaf as well.
Thank you for your input it could be sunburn but I have numerous paphs in the same position showing no marks at all --- hence my question.

Ed


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 7, 2014)

sunburn or heat damage


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 7, 2014)

Another vote for sunburn, as long as it isn't wet. If you're a window grower in the northern hemisphere it is somewhat common this time of year. Though sunlight is less intense and shorter duration, the lower angle means it is hitting plants that may not have gotten direct sun during the summer. It can be unpredictable which leaf happens to get hit at just the right angle.


----------

